#  .
?   (  )    .    - ,     ?

----------

.          .
    ( / ) -   :       (, ,    ),   .   -    ,    .       (  )    __  ( --) -   .

----------

,    +      ? ,  - +     ?
    ,.. .     ? (     )

----------

> 


 :          .        .
 - -               .         .



> ,.. .     ? (     )


  -  ,    .  ,         (  )?  ,     -?         -     ?         (      ) -  ?
         -     .

----------

> :          .        .
>  - -               .         .
> 
>   -  ,    .  ,         (  )?  ,     -?         -     ?         (      ) -  ?
>          -     .


..    ?  ?     ( ).

----------

> :          .


        -!

----------

3.  -.        ()  -    .

----------

> ..    ?  ?     ( ).


 ,   ,         1,5 .   ,          ,     .    ,     ,         (, )       . , , !

----------

> -!


     -   .  - ,      - .   - .
      ,    -     .       __   ...

----------

,     ,      3 .    ,  . 
   -    -      (  -  )?
-  ""   ?      ?

   -     -     ,     ?

----------

> ,     ,      3 .    ,  .


       ...   -     ...    -  .



> -    -      (  -  )?


     ?   ,     .            - (           ).



> -  ""   ?


,   (    ). 



> ?


     .



> -     -     ,     ?


      ,   - .         .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -     -     ,     ?


   .    ,       .  ,   ,  .




> ,.. .


 ,  ,       - .

----------

